# wtb lower plastic running lights 1984 QSW



## lafermedavid (Sep 25, 2010)

lower plastic deteriorates on lights,need replaced are there any 3d makers of these,any help appreciated dave 1984 QSW 1.6td


----------



## lafermedavid (Sep 25, 2010)

*lights*

I found them in good shape ,now i need to 3d them for some one else.who is as annul as me


----------



## DieselMike (Jul 26, 2005)

I’m looking for the same thing for both of my ‘84 Quantums...


----------

